# Solved: My Youtube has no pictures.



## TomJay (Feb 15, 2012)

Video help needed. When I attempt to view a video, say on youtube, it opens and loads correctly, starts fine, however does not display any images. I see the cursor moving, I hear audio but the screen is blank, no image, just a green or black rectangle.
IMPORTANT: It is not Adobe Flash player absence. I have downloaded it again and again etc. etc... it is something else.
Please, help
Tom


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try disabling *Hardware Acceleration*.


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

Tom, you may need to update *Shockwave player, v.11.6.4.634* , also. Plus verify your *Java* is up-to-date, using v.6 Update 31. You don't mention the version of Flash you installed but it should be v.6 Update 31*.*

Rosie


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I see you've just marked your thread as solved. Can you tell us what was the solution for you?


----------



## TomJay (Feb 15, 2012)

THANKS Phantom010. It was the hardware acceleration. I had to turn it of.
The only difficulty was, that in my Widows 7 (HP) machine there is nowhere a provision to do so. I searched absolutely everywhere with no success.
Yet it was so simple, right click on the not-working video etc etc
Thanks again
Tom


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------



## loujack30 (Feb 9, 2012)

Tulsarose offer a good point.


----------

